# Nosferatu Sculpt (work in progress)



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Coming very soon...










-SPFXMasks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed - terrific work.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! How will you handle the teeth on the final castings? Seems like they overlap the lower lip, which might make for some difficult moldmaking, assuming this will be another silicone mask.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely creepy.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks great! The Nos is one of the few vampires i like. Cant wait to see the final painted version.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks fabulous! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Awesome! How will you handle the teeth on the final castings? Seems like they overlap the lower lip, which might make for some difficult moldmaking, assuming this will be another silicone mask.


 Thanks everyone! We appreciate the feedback as always. This will be a silicone mask. We're working on the best way to do the teeth now. We teamed up with Academy Award winning Drac Studios to create this mask. We'll have more information soon.

Have a great weekend.
-SPFX


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy!


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Awesome! How will you handle the teeth on the final castings?


 The teeth will come separately with the mask :jol:
Have a great weekend.
-SPFXMasks


----------



## masterlunatic (Oct 5, 2009)

truly magnificent


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! That is just awesome!


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Agreed WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic job...he's stunning in a creepy sort of way!


----------

